# Wifi to Ethernet Adaptor



## Dave Lister (Jun 2, 2020)

For anyone who is interested.  If you have need for an ethernet connection but only have wifi available then the TP-Link AC750 Wifi Range Extender works well.  I just got one.  Although primarily for extending the range of your wifi, it also has an ethernet port which is great if you don't want cabling  all around your house but you need a wired connection away from your router, or, as I needed, a wired connection to my smartphone Wifi Hotspot.

It has 3 methods to configure it, so the chances that you'll hit one that works are good, these are:-

1) WPS pairing with a WPS capable router.
2) Wired connection to a computer then access through your browser as you would to manage a router.
3) Smartphone app using wifi.

Though the WPS option didn't seem to work with the router I used even though it was supposed to be WPS capable, I got it configured both for a 5GHz router and my smartphones 2.4GHz wifi hotspot with relative ease directly via a browser.

Since Wifi and Blueooth don't always work out of the bag with a new install, having a wired connection available, especially if your router dies inexplicably, will always be handy to have around.


----------

